# Picture request... looking for a nice photo of a stacked and measured cord of wood



## mesuno (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Folks,

As per the title, I'm looking for a picture of measured cord of firewood, neatly stacked, that I could use on my website. If anyone has such a photo of their own stacks and wouldn't mind sharing I'd be grateful. I've found lots and lots of random sized stacks but want to have a good photo for size comparison as an aid to new folks getting into their first winter.

Here in the UK we don't tend to use "cords" and firewood is sold in all sorts of random measures which makes it difficult for people buying to know how much to get.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## albert1029 (Oct 31, 2012)

one cord of black locust...2 stacks of 12'x4'x16"...left stack seasoned 2 yrs, right stack long-dead trees cut a few weeks ago...cheers...sorry about the redundancy but edited in the full pics for better use...


----------



## albert1029 (Oct 31, 2012)

did you see this pic? it's posted on the "crazy amount of dedication" thread in this forum...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 31, 2012)

Mesuno, you might be able to use one of these but let it be known that each stack has 2 cord of wood.


----------



## fossil (Oct 31, 2012)

Cord is defined as 4'x4'x8', or other dimensions, so as to equal 128 ft³ of stacked wood. I thought perhaps you might see cordwood offered by the stere (1 m³)...if so, then 1 cord = 3.6 stere.

The guy in this pic is touching two baskets...each is 4'x4'x4', so a half cord. The two baskets together will be one cord.


----------



## mesuno (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks guys - all really helpful!

Albert, I've used a couple of your first photos on this page. Compressing them doesn't do them justice I'm afraid, but my webhost won't let me upload files larger than 100kb.

Here is the link:
http://www.woodstovewizard.com/firewood-cord.html

Sav - those pics look great too. I could well find a home for those elsewhere if you are happy.

Fossil - part of the trouble over here is that we don't have a standard measure. You buy a "load" but it is almost pot luck as to whether you get 1/3rd of a cord in a pickup, a cubic meter dropped in a bag, or an oversized pile dumped off the back of a tipping lorry. I think we just aren't setup that way - most wood burners here are city folks who buy a load of wood as and when they need it, irrespective of whether it is seasoned or not. It was an uphill battle to get my own family ahead on wood, and my dad still keep trying to tell me that green wood is "nice and dry".

I actually did a moisture test on a piece he brought in the other day. Stuck it in the oven for 24 hours... worked out it must have been around 45% moisture content, probably more as it was still losing weight when I stopped. Really frustrating at times.

Cheers again
(And any more pictures that people are happy to share would be great!)

Mike


----------



## albert1029 (Oct 31, 2012)

mesuno said:


> Albert, I've used a couple of your first photos on this page.


You're welcome...your site is very interesting...


----------



## timusp40 (Oct 31, 2012)

mesuno said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> As per the title, I'm looking for a picture of measured cord of firewood, neatly stacked, that I could use on my website. If anyone has such a photo of their own stacks and wouldn't mind sharing I'd be grateful. I've found lots and lots of random sized stacks but want to have a good photo for size comparison as an aid to new folks getting into their first winter.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike,
On this site you can find hundreds if not many hundreds of wood pictures, cut, split, stacked, and in any other condition that you can imagine. Let us know if you need something in particular and someone here will post it for you. Perhaps you would like to see some of the different species that grow in the states. It is all here, just ask and you will surely recieve.
Take care,
Tim


----------



## mesuno (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Tim,

I might just do that again if there is anything specific I need :D There are copyright issues with just using pictures without getting explicit permission from the person who took the photo though, it can be a major headache for website owners if they get this wrong (plus it isn't fair on those whose photo it is!)

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 1, 2012)

Feel free to use any of my pictures Mike.


----------



## Brewmonster (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Mike,
I enjoyed perusing your website. Good to get the British perspective on woodburning.
I thought you might want to know that one of your pictures of black locust (the first) is misidentified. That appears to be _Albizzia julibrissin_, often called mimosa (though not a true mimosa) or silktree.


----------



## mesuno (Nov 3, 2012)

Brewmonster said:


> Hi Mike,
> I enjoyed perusing your website. Good to get the British perspective on woodburning.
> I thought you might want to know that one of your pictures of black locust (the first) is misidentified. That appears to be _Albizzia julibrissin_, often called mimosa (though not a true mimosa) or silktree.


 
Good spot Brewmonster!

Again, the troubles of sourcing photos. I paid for a license to use that one and the photographer had identified it as black locust. I'll see if I can find another one.

Mike


----------



## schlot (Nov 3, 2012)

mesuno said:


> Good spot Brewmonster!
> 
> Again, the troubles of sourcing photos. I paid for a license to use that one and the photographer had identified it as black locust. I'll see if I can find another one.
> 
> Mike


 
It sounds like you do have an uphill battle across the pond in getting some standards going if you have to even define a cord of wood.

Is that do to few wood burners or inconsistent supply? You guys in the UK have been around just a bit longer than the old USA so I would have imagined you had it down to a science.


----------



## mesuno (Nov 14, 2012)

schlot - everything is metric over here, so I guess most people would expect to buy by the cubic meter. Trouble is a lot of wood is sold by the "load" (ie what ever fits in the back of the truck) and there doesn't seem to be an expectation of a specific volume. I suspect if there was sufficient consumer pressure this might change. Also, most wood burners here I would guess live in towns (we have really high population density compared to you) with small outdoor space. I think many people would be terrified by the idea of just a single cord being dumped on their doorsteps!

Backwoods Savage - I just updated one of my old pages and used one of your lovely pictures. 
http://www.woodstovewizard.com/how-to-stack-firewood.html
Thanks again, and if anyone else has any they want to share I'm happy to take them


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is a picture that I saved from Craig's List of a nicely stacked 1/2 cord in a full size pickup.


Of course an American full size pickup may not be a good reference for somebody from the UK.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 14, 2012)

I just remembered that I have these of about one full cord of Black Locust from my back yard.


----------

